
Why Vim is so much better than Atom - pitch_invasion
http://blog.makersacademy.com/why-vim-is-better-than-atom/
======
melling
Package management is important. Even the current Emacs has it. Recently I
wanted to try vim on the with autocompletion. I spent 15 minutes trying to
install this before I gave up.

[https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe](https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe)

Normally I use Sublime and Emacs but vim is still nice for some quick jobs. It
was my first editor so I still remember the basics. It feels like the most
efficient editor when you only want to type a few keystrokes.

